# Honda Ex1000 generator output help



## 2fast4u

Hi there

I have a older Honda Ex1000 and hasn't run for a few years. I had it fired up on one pull with no problem. Runs smooth but no electricity power output. I did some research and they say to flash it by putting a car battery to it. That didn't work. So I did some more research and they say to plug a electric drill into the outlets and spin the drill backwards by hand with the generator running. I did that and the drill started to get power. It wasn't constant power, one second on, one second off. I then plugged my toaster in and it ran for the full 4 minutes with no problems. I then tried a led flood light and no power. Then I tried a 500 watt halogen flood light and that worked. Turned it off for 20 minutes and this time I tried with a fan and no power. So I plugged in my trouble light with a cfl bulb and no power. I plugged the trouble light into a wall and it worked. So went back to the drill. It turned on instantly without me having to spin the drill by hand. The power is one second one one second off. Anyone know what this could be?


----------



## Robert Coats

2fast4u said:


> I have a older Honda Ex1000 ....The power is one second one one second off. Anyone know what this could be?


There are only a few parts that can fail, but the troubleshooting process is quite detailed. Suggest you get a genuine Honda shop manual (paper) and you'll at least know what's wrong. Beware: some replacement parts are very expensive....for example, if the stator has been fried, a new one is $300+ list, the roto is $358, etc.  A new diode is $93. . Problem is, that model has been discontinued for a long, long time now, so parts are rare and costly to keep made and in-stock all these years. 

Shop manuals here:
*Honda Power Equipment Shop Manuals on eBay*
*Honda Power Equipment Shop Manuals on Amazon*


----------



## 2fast4u

Thanks for the reply. My father owns a Tv & other electronics repair shop. I never thought of it till now. Maybe the techs there would somewhat have an idea what is going on.


----------



## 2fast4u

Turns out to be the idle being low. Sped the idle up and I got good power flow


----------



## neubee12

This is an old post however I need help with my EX1000. I have tried flashing via both methods, drill, and car battery. I disconnected the field windings and flashed it through there. I get at most 5vAC on the field winding and 0 on the DC side. I have checked the condenser and it is fine. The diodes work. I get zero response from the freq meter or the green light on the front. Engine runs great, I just replaced the carb and it idles perfect. Any advice would be appreciated.


----------

